# ShoeDazzle Showroom



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

So, its the 1st of the month and I get the reminder email that my showroom is ready.  If you havent had a chance to join ShoeDazzle, its quite the experience. 

What got me this month is their ad campaign.  Being a new member of MUT I'm learning tons and enjoying every minute.  I also developed this third eye for makeup techniques and critiques (I know I shouldnt be critiquing already, but I cant help it!)

So I found myself not shoe shopping, but looking at their makeup! LOL!

Check it out: Matching your makeup with your shoes!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

Sorry, Here's yellow.  It didnt upload right the first time.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Apr 1, 2011)

My brother-in-law said this is more than likely photoshop'd.




(men!) Either way, I think the concept was cool.


----------

